# How low would you go? Deso



## myemontana (Aug 8, 2012)

Never been down Deso Canyon, have a July 26th launch, flows were 1700 at the Green River gauge. We are floating 3 15-16ft loaded rafts down with kids. Is there a certain level where the river becomes more work than enjoyment, especially with loaded rafts.
Thanks


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

you are good to go we went last year in august I think it was 1000 or so.


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

Been there down to 1500ish; not a ton of water, but definately still enough to make it worth your while

Though, you'll have a long first couple days grinding miles if the wind picks up

Whitewater-wise: nothing should be real big, or too technical

Should be fun with the kiddos


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I have been down it at 1000, but we had two motors along. It made the difference between lots of work and lots of fun. I would highly recommend taking one.


----------



## DeeGardiner (Jun 18, 2009)

I ran it one year at about 700 cfs. It was very slow. Above 1500 is much better.


----------



## skizer21 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been down at 1200 with a group of 14ft rafts and catarafts. No issues grinding on the bottom or getting stuck up. First days will be long if you don't have a motor.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Sans motor you're going to want to get on early and camp early. Those Deso winds can be a major fun squash.

It's gonna be hot, it's gonna be buggy, and you're gonna love it!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

The loaded rafts can be a bit of a bummer. There are a number of riffles that spread the flow and you have to be sure to hit them right. For many, it is toward the bank where they are deepest. My boat was fairly heavily loaded with water and food making it so I hung up where most others floated on. 
While many of the rapids are much less dangerous at low water, plan on working on your moves to dodge rocks. Joe Hutch for example is very straightforward through the first section, but just when you think you are done you will have to dodge a number of rocks in the flatter parts. Put it in 4WD and go!


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

I did it at 1700-1900 several times and it's ok. Swasey and Florence Creek are a bit rocky. Ditto advice - get on the river early and make miles before the wind comes up. Keep a keen eye on your line. I ran it in 2002 at 675...that was a trial. Stuck solid in Log Cabin for 30 mins.


----------



## watersarah (Aug 24, 2009)

You'll be fine with those boats. Take as many days as you can, 7 or 8 would be cushy and heed the advice regarding the wind. Aim to do most of your miles early in the day and camp early and everyone will be happier.

I just took off on Thurs (July 11) with 2 16' and 1 15' and we didn't have any trouble. 

Good news - no mosquitos! There were quite a few deer flies though.

Also the construction on the drive down to Sand Wash is still going on, although for some reason they have removed the detour signs that were there earlier this spring - so you may want to ask for specific directions at the last gas station (the gals behind the counter can help you) to avoid frustration.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think I'd do Deso again with kids without a motor for at least the first day. Make sure you have an extra day in your planning so if you have an epic wind day you can just hang and let it pass. You only need one motor - just tie the rafts together and go.


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Bought my motor last year for low water (run Deso every Aug) and would recommend one for those flows. Its nice to have along for the first two days, and I no longer care about afternoon winds. The fact that it pisses off the hippies/purests is just a bonus!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Moon said:


> Bought my motor last year for low water (run Deso every Aug) and would recommend one for those flows. Its nice to have along for the first two days, and I no longer care about afternoon winds. The fact that it pisses off the hippies/purests is just a bonus!


Don't piss them off too much. With the puny arms and weak resolve of a motorboater you probably wouldn't be able to defend yourself!


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Randaddy said:


> Don't piss them off too much. With the puny arms and weak resolve of a motorboater you probably wouldn't be able to defend yourself!


Agreed. Please stay south and leave Montana out of your motor boating future


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Hahahaha


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

Motors are for LAMFs. Damn the black oar.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

If you know its not a classic "whitewater" trip but a flatwater float then you should be fine. Really a class II river with a few key moves thrown in during the lower section. The first two days are a grind and the wind can be epic in there.

Heed the advice on watching the shallows/shoals as they can be tricky below 2k. 

Deso has great camps and brilliant hikes if you don't mind the heat. Get up early and enjoy early camps while others suffer in the afternoon storms/winds. 

Bear problems tend to kick up this time of year some run a clean camp. Also know there is a fire ban in affect.

Its a wonderful place to be in the summer. Long eddy floats at many camps can help make the hours fly by during the afternoons. Easy picking on the catfish if you like fish tacos (not recommended for more than once a week do to mercury levels). They will hit flies most night if you want a unique experience. 

We often spend the first day floating next to our rigs. You can often stand up and walk next to the raft its so shallow.

Phillip


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Prop guard recommended at low levels...ran at 800, just boney, all good advice above, especially with early starts.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

6-8 days recommended

Gotta love folks like me who give unsolicited advice and then ignore the main question. Sorry about that.

Phillip


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> Really a class II river with a few key moves thrown in during the lower section.
> Phillip


Isn't that the truth. I ran Steeridge with my oars shipped the whole way to Log Cabin camp, just to see what it would be like. The current did all the work for me. In Joe Hutch, I did touch my oars to make sure I hit the hole and didn't miss the splash.


----------

